# A video server hosted by FreeBSD



## TomHsiung (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey, guys

There are web server package called Apache. There are SQL server package called MySQL. There are PHP package. Are there any server package for online (Local Area Network) movie playing?


----------



## diizzy (Feb 5, 2018)

Most software supports SMB (Samba, available using ports), NFS (builtin, usually your clients only supports v3) and/or UPNP (use ReadyDLNA or similar software, available using ports).


----------



## Datapanic (Feb 5, 2018)

Try multimedia/plexmediaserver


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 5, 2018)

Give multimedia/emby-server a serious evaulation, and also understand that Emby requires only local authentication whereas Plex Media Server you authenticate using Plex mothership server.  I also understand, but did not confirm yet that Plex sends meta data back to mothership, but Emby does not.  Maybe someone else can confirm that, or I can try if I can find time this week.


----------



## Lamia (May 19, 2019)

We should be porting jellyfin (perhaps in place of or alongside emby server) to FreeBSD now.

My 'primeire' license bought barely three months ago for over $120, I think, is now of no use.

Emby server doesn't work in Devuan ATM. Not only that, jellyfin offers almost all features in it at no cost. It is a matter of time before it's developers release the same amount of plug-ins.

Of course, they're conflicts of interest; but do we now encourage more apps with paywalls. 

Anyone interested in porting it? Openflixr is looking promising too

I got another license that is of no use. It was NBZ-get's which never works to date with Sonarr to automatically download torrents/nzb/series files..


----------



## mfaridi (May 19, 2019)

All media center can do that for you.
Like mplex.


----------



## Lamia (May 19, 2019)

mfaridi said:


> All media center can do that for you.
> Like mplex.


Not all Fareed! And you must have meant Plex.


----------



## mfaridi (May 19, 2019)

You can find Kodi on ports and use it.


----------



## Lamia (May 20, 2019)

Kodi is different from. Emby. They serve different purposes. Although Kodi has a media manager like Emby/jellyfin, it is not has robust as Emby/Jellyfin. 

I am still looking forward to read more quality responses on the need for jellyfin/openflixr from the community.


----------



## driesm (May 20, 2019)

Jellyfin needs .NET to run which has not yet been ported to FreeBSD.
There have been a few efforts and upstream is trying to get it to build natively on FreeBSD although its still a mile of work.
If someone wants to port Jellyfin over, you will first have to make sure that .NET works great and gets ported to FreeBSD.









						Support for FreeBSD · Issue #14537 · dotnet/runtime
					

Updated proposal from 2017/9 Proposal (by @karelz - https://github.com/dotnet/corefx/issues/1626#issuecomment-329840518) will be updated in top-post based on further discussion and proposal changes...




					github.com
				








						⚙ D16707 [GSoC 2018] Porting of .NET Core Runtime, SDK, and PowerShell
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 21, 2019)

Coincidentally, someone just posted this on YouTube: FreeBSD As a Live Video Server


----------



## Lamia (May 23, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Coincidentally, someone just posted this on YouTube: FreeBSD As a Live Video Server


Much more work needs to be done on it - transcoding, library  for file management, etc.
Thanks drhowarddrfine


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 23, 2019)

Lamia Well...get to work!


----------



## Chifty (May 25, 2020)

i just leave this here 








						.Net Core 3.0.0 for FreeBSD · jasonpugsley/installer Wiki
					

.NET Core SDK Setup. Contribute to jasonpugsley/installer development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Hakaba (May 26, 2020)

you could serve video via VLC.
Or with NGinx with good config.
The question is not what is the best media center.  A media center share video via LAN but do more other things.
For my personnal use, I only have VLC in my laptop and a shared folder in my NAS.


----------



## Lamia (May 26, 2020)

Lamia said:


> Kodi is different from. Emby. They serve different purposes. Although Kodi has a media manager like Emby/jellyfin, it is not has robust as Emby/Jellyfin.
> 
> I am still looking forward to read more quality responses on the need for jellyfin/openflixr from the community.


We're using both Jellyfin (which doesn't run on Unix yet) and Emby (which runs on Unix). And luckily, Jellyfin works on Devuan but not Emby.


----------

